# [VNC] Accès à distance au mac depuis un pc



## Kéfa (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent j'utilise le remote desktop server inclus dans mon iMac et TightVNC depuis un pc pour pouvoir me connecter &#224; mon mac. Ca marche tr&#232;s bien.

Aujourd'hui, je cherche &#224; approfondir cette m&#233;thode afin d'obtenir qqchose de plus fluide.
D&#233;j&#224; en baissant la r&#233;solution d'&#233;cran du mac, &#231;a aide mais j'aimerais aussi baisser le nombre de couleurs. Dans la situation actuelle, je dois m'arreter &#224; "milliers" car &#224; partir de 256 couleurs, la connection se coupe imm&#233;diatement.

J'ai essay&#233; de r&#233;gler le nombre de couleurs depuis le mac directement : marche pas
J'ai ensuite essay&#233; de r&#233;gler le nombre de couleurs depuis mon client VNC sur le pc : marche pas

Test&#233; avec le VNC client standard, TightVNC, UltraVNC...

Vous avez une solution afin que j'obtienne une connection vraiment rapide ?

Merci d'avance

EDIT : 2e probl&#232;me, je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; retrouver un clavier AZERTY lors de mes connections &#224; distance. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## zeroot (5 Septembre 2008)

Hello,
Etant dans le même cas de figure, je me permet de déterrer ce vieux post.
Sur mon reseau local, j'ai un mac mini que je souhaite controler par un poste sous XP pro.
J'ai essayé Apple Remote Desktop + tight vnc sur mon PC mais le rafraichissement est assez lent.
Est ce qu'il y a des solutions pour controler a distance son mac sous PC de maniere plus fluide? 

merci par avance!

PS: pas de logmein car je souhaite rester dans le reseau local


----------



## stalmar (28 Novembre 2008)

Hello
J'ai effectivement le même problème que je viens de découvrir.
Le serveur VNC d'OSX léopard n'accepte que les connexions avec toutes les couleurs

Par exemple si j'essaie de me connecter en 64 ou 256 couleurs avec Real VNC sur mon XP, je me fait instantanément kick. et ça joue si je reste en Full Colors, soit toutes mais c'est très lent.

A part réduire le nombre de couleurs depuis le mac, y'a t'il une possibilité, ou un client VNC Windows qui permette de se connecter en moins de couleurs ??

Merci


----------

